# Furry Writers Discord



## Epitome (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey guys! I've been putting together a Discord server for furry writers with the purpose of encouraging both community and constructive criticism for writers in the community. The server is equipped with Scripto, a bot for word sprints, allowing for participants to write together for a set amount of time then compare their progress.

You do not need to be a professional writer to join. If you're reading this and you like to write, you're more than welcome to hop on in.

Rules are set in place, so if you do decide to join (and I sincerely hope you do), please glance over them.

JOIN HERE!


----------

